# Chelveston the duck



## Trila (Aug 12, 2022)

Since the day we got her, Chelveston was so much fun to have around! She was such a cutie, and always kept us laughing and entertained! I loved watching her grow from a little baby fluff butt, into a big girl!








Even though she was fun to watch into have around, she was a lot of work...more work than I ever imagined a duck would be. Everyday, I would carry her down to the pond so the she could go for a swim, but she wouldn't stay there. She hated to be alone, and as soon as she saw that there was nobody around, she would hurry back to the chicken yard.






Since she was being raised with chickens, she acted like a chicken. I don't think she ever knew that she was actually a duck!! 



When summer came and temperatures got hotter, it became more and more difficult to take care of her. She was not happy in the chicken yard, and she would not stay by the pond by herself, so her quality of life started going downhill. Then, I broke my wrist and things got worse. I really couldn't take care of her at all! I couldn't take her to the pond anymore, I couldn't play with her, I couldn't do anything! Poor Chelveston was miserable! That is when I decided that I she needed a new home now, and it couldn't wait till winter.

We ended up taking her to the pond at the park in town. That pond already had 2 ducks that live there all the time, and we were hoping that they would accept her. At first I felt horrible for just leaving her there. But we came back 2 days later to check on her, and guess what? The other 2 ducks did except her, and all 3 of them were playing around together. For the 1st time since we got her, Chelveston was actually acting like a duck....she forgot that she had ever thought she was a chicken!







Twice a week, Dio drops me off for my Physical Therapy, and then he goes to the park to see her. Sometimes, after my appointment, we both go and visit with her. I love seeing how happy she is...just being a duck!





*...and she lived happily ever after!*


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 12, 2022)

What a sweet little story!


----------



## Pinky (Aug 12, 2022)

It's so heart-warming to see how the other ducks have accepted Chelveston, and how happy she is with them. 

Thank you for sharing


----------



## Trila (Aug 12, 2022)

Thank you!


----------



## palides2021 (Sep 2, 2022)

What a delightful story! I'm glad the other ducks accepted her. Hope your wrist is healing well, @Trila.


----------



## Trila (Sep 2, 2022)

T


palides2021 said:


> What a delightful story! I'm glad the other ducks accepted her. Hope your wrist is healing well, @Trila.


Thank you @palides2021 
My wrist actually doesn't bother me at all, as long as I wear the brace.  My shoulder though....that's another story!  It is getting better, but too slowly to suit me!  Oh well, PT is working, I just need to be patient.


----------



## katlupe (Sep 3, 2022)

So glad you had a happy ending to your story! 

I had a duck and took it to a friend's homestead so he could live with other ducks and he got killed by coyotes. In fact, most of her chickens and ducks were killed. I was so sorry I gave him to her.


----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2022)

Beautiful story.


----------

